# 1967 gto suspension question



## ozkar_67 (May 7, 2008)

I want to put some big wheels on my gto but I also want it to sit as low as possible can anyone help me out in what to do and get. and also what wheel size I should go with. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
In order to run big tires under my `65 and run the stock height I needed to install some air bags inside the rear springs. It didn`t lift the back end at all, but instead keeps it from squatting down and rubbing when on the throttle hard. I`m running 295-50-15s and they look awesome! Post some pics of your `67 when you get the chance.


----------



## ozkar_67 (May 7, 2008)

This one is after I put the spindles on and took off the chrome to get redone


----------



## ozkar_67 (May 7, 2008)

Im wanting to put something like some Intro Wheels in the rear some 20x10 and in the front im not sure but I want the car to sit nice and low


----------

